# Any websites for Ur-Q's?



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm looking for a Ur-Q this summer and was wondering if there are any websites I'm not aware of that would be a good resource in this search? I know of audifans but was wondering if there are any specific Ur-Q pages out there? I'd really like an 84 in Tornado Red from a western state so as not to deal with rust and what not. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (Quattro Krant)*

I'll do some searching...Most of my knowlege has come from reading books/magazines.
In the mean time, if you have any questions regarding the car, please ask. I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (Sepp)*

Sweet!!! I was just thinking about IM'ing you too as you said that at one of your Ur-Q GTG's something like 25 showed up, I figure someone at one time is gonna wanna sell theres. Red too if you could


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (Quattro Krant)*

This is my toy ...........red and not for sale







http://nucite.net/is.php?i=14443&m=2264


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (UR-Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UR-Q* »_This is my toy ...........red and not for sale







http://nucite.net/is.php?i=14443&m=2264
 Thats it, I'm driving to CT and smacking you in the gut for being like that. And after having just viewed the pic, I REALLY hate you J/K man, BEAUTIFUL car. One question, was that the one that was on Audifans about a year ago from Maine?


_Modified by Quattro Krant at 11:48 AM 3-12-2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Sweet!!! I was just thinking about IM'ing you too as you said that at one of your Ur-Q GTG's something like 25 showed up, I figure someone at one time is gonna wanna sell theres. Red too if you could









It's best to e mail me directly at [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (Quattro Krant)*

Are you coming to Carlisle?! See ya on CampGround


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (UR-Q)*

The site I reccomend the most initally is...
http://www.quat.com/urqhome.html
And then
http://www.quattro.ca
Here's a nice red '85 to drive you insane...








The site is. http:/homepage.ntlworld.com/jh.666/mycar.html
http://www.quattroownersclub.com
http://www.ur-quattro.com


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (UR-Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UR-Q* »_Are you coming to Carlisle?! See ya on CampGround








 I'll be there and i'm bringing my special ignition tool







Thanks for the info Seep, I really appreciate it, even though the pic is mocking me


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (Quattro Krant)*

Here is a pic of mine. It has all the right stuff done to it, still fun to tweak here and there though...


















_Modified by quattro v1.0 at 7:34 PM 3/13/2005_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (quattro v1.0)*

Nice car. There is one on Audi fans that looks just like yours quattro v1.0, like the Amazon Blue color. I found a couple, I'm gonna call about the 2Bennett one I saw online, nice rust free 85


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

The one on audifans is andrews car, its well worth the money if thats the price range you will be shopping in.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Any websites for Ur-Q's? (Quattro Krant)*

quattro v1.0....is your car Helios Metalic Blue? I thought Amazon Blue was lighter?








Oh, anybody know how many Helois Metalic Blue UrQs were imported? That is the one colro I would give my left nut to science to won...any year...


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

I havent seen a Helios parked next to an Amazon yet, but Andrew swears my car is Amazon yet we pulled the paint code and its Helios. There is some subtle difference but its SO slight that it shouldnt matter. Both are beautiful, for a while the color seemed outdated, but lately I have been seeing many new cars in that shade of blue so Im kinda glad.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro v1.0* »_The one on audifans is andrews car, its well worth the money if thats the price range you will be shopping in.
 Yeah, it looks AMAZING. Thats the price range I'm in, only thing is I'm waiting on my tax return to be fully up there. He said that he needs a family car, I have an A4 Avant


----------

